# Colors!



## ClockworkJB (Jul 22, 2009)

I've become completely obsessed with sketching stuff in Colors, a nifty little painting program for DS and iPhone/iPod. The ability to upload the entire creation process in steps for others to watch makes up for all the shortcomings it has (and there are quite a few of those).

Unfortunately, my DS flash card doesn't seem to like my wifi connection, so I haven't been able to upload any of my paintings for view, however I can share the saved images of a couple of my drawings:

My first ever attempt at a simple drawing, in colour

A sketch of a wizard-like character

Some WIP lineart of Blue as champion of the elite four

Has anyone else tried out either version? If so, share your thoughts and drawings you've made using it


----------



## Yarnchu (Jul 22, 2009)

I have Colors for my DS, and I love being able to draw on it. The only downside is it being as primitive as paint since it has zero tools. I haven't drawn anything recently since my Micro SD card reader won't work anymore(it's apparently been "tampered with". wtf?), but I do have a couple of colors drawings.

Kirby
Old Kirby

I'd like to see your Blue art once it's done. Right now it looks like your best one.


----------



## ClockworkJB (Jul 22, 2009)

Nice Kirbys, the GB style one sure brings back memories.

Also, I just finished and coloured that Blue portait


----------

